# Et voici!!!



## ginette107 (1 Septembre 2003)

...un nouveau jeu pour les amateurs de Voici entre autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




le principe est simple, je cite une célèbrité, le suivant (une autre personne pour limiter le flood) cite une célèbrité dont le prénom commence par la 1ère lettre du nom de la célèbrité précèdente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si c'est un peu confus, je donne un exemple:
ginette107: Marie Trintignant
Prerima:Thomas Fersen
Finn: Francis Cabrel 

A vous de jouer, avec pour célèbrité:
*Jacques Brel*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

Barry White


----------



## nato kino (1 Septembre 2003)

C'est aussi con que le train !!


----------



## ginette107 (1 Septembre 2003)

Whitney Houston


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

Henry Fonda


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

Edit : pardon, j'avais pas bien lu la règle


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Henry Fonda


Fanfan la tulipe


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

Terence Hill


----------



## ginette107 (1 Septembre 2003)

Harry Potter


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (1 Septembre 2003)

Peter Pan


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

Pat Cash


----------



## ginette107 (1 Septembre 2003)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

Charles Bronson


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (1 Septembre 2003)

Brigitte bardot


----------



## barbarella (1 Septembre 2003)

Bruce Willis


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Septembre 2003)

Walter Spanghero


----------



## ginette107 (1 Septembre 2003)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## DJANGO (1 Septembre 2003)

Comme ça craint, sans déconner...


----------



## ginette107 (1 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça craint, sans déconner...



Et bien ne poste pas


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

Marcel Carné


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça craint, sans déconner...



trop intellectuel ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Septembre 2003)

Carmen Maura


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

Maurice Chevalier


----------



## krystof (1 Septembre 2003)

Le prochain qui post ici est un gros naze.


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le prochain qui post ici est un gros naze.



pfff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... tu es descendu de ton Olympe ?


----------



## krystof (1 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pfff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, j'ai envoyé mes disciples.


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Maurice Chevalier



Chevalier et Laspales (c'est vrai que c'est naze ce jeu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Chevalier et Laspales


Lolo Ferrari


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le prochain qui post ici est un gros naze.



on croit rêver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est vrai que tu es un spécialiste de l'objet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pardon


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Septembre 2003)

Fritz the Cat


----------



## Fulvio (1 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Lolo Ferrari



Fabrice de la Valise de RTL 

_fl*te, grillé_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Fritz the Cat



Cat Stevens


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Stephen Stills


----------



## barbarella (2 Septembre 2003)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Stavros Christodoulakis


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Catherine Hepburn


----------



## Nephou (2 Septembre 2003)

bon, bon, je my essaye mais ny crois guère :

Hugh Grant


----------



## Fulvio (2 Septembre 2003)

Garou.

Euh, Garou comment, déjà ?

Ah, merde, j'ai flingué le jeu...


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Garou.
> 
> Euh, Garou comment, déjà ?
> 
> Ah, merde, j'ai flingué le jeu...



mais non mais non 

Gary Cooper


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Chris Barber


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Barbet Schroeder


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Sarah Vaugan


----------



## Nexka (2 Septembre 2003)

Vanessa Paradis


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Pierre Brasseur


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Mais que font les modérateurs


----------



## barbarella (2 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Pierre Brasseur



Bruce Willis


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Sarah Vaugan


Vaug*h*an


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Vaug*h*an



oups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*h*oui


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Walter Spanghero  (et de 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Mais que font les modérateurs



on t'en pose des questions à toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Mais que font les modérateurs



Ils bossent !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ils bossent !!



rien lu dans le journal, ni entendu à la radio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça se saurait


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Septembre 2003)

Pourtant les autorités compétentes étaient averties...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Finn... le secrétaire général de l'ONU, t'as pas oublié de lui écrire le petit mail quand même_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Walter Spanghero  (et de 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sean Connery


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Connard le Barban (de plus en plus naze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Bette Davis


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

David &amp; Jonathan (altius, fortius, nazeus)


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Connard le Barban (de plus en plus naze
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non c'est bien sympa tous ces massacres, comptés par Robert                                                Ervin Howard ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Jean Seberg


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Mais non c'est bien sympa tous ces massacres, comptés par Robert                                                Ervin Howard ...



un bien beau rôle pour Schwarzy, j'en conviens...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Serge Gainsbourg 

 
_c'est un nouveau jeu pour de flood _


----------



## barbarella (2 Septembre 2003)

George Clooney


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Clark Gable


----------



## barbarella (2 Septembre 2003)

Gin Kelly


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un bien beau rôle pour Schwarzy, j'en conviens...



Certes mais c'est pire dans les livres ! Impossible de compter les morts, y en a trop. C'est Terminator dans l'Héroic Fantasy ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Gin Kelly








 ivrogne, va...


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Kelly McGillis


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Melina Mercouri


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Mercedes Benz


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Benito Mussolini


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Mustapha Kemal


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Kim Basinger


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Belle &amp; Sébastien (tiens j'aime bien les paires aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DJANGO (2 Septembre 2003)

Alem, lui c'est les paires de claques...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Sadi Carnot


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Sadi Carnot



Dis donc le Vieux, je voudrais pas être lourd mais tu fais ton age : Sadi Carnot, Melina Mercouri, ... pourquoi pas Paul Doumer, Aristide Bruant ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon je reprends : 

Catherine Deneuve            (pas tout jeune non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (2 Septembre 2003)

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

trop tard Barb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






essaye encore


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Dary Cawl


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Cool Raoul (le cri qui dessaoule .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Rita Mitsuko


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Michel Testicules


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Michel Testicules



ça te gratte


----------



## bebert (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Michel Testicules



tanita tikaram


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Ticky Holgado


----------



## Oizo (2 Septembre 2003)

Harry Potter


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Patrick Turlutte


----------



## Oizo (2 Septembre 2003)

Tina Turner


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Théodore Morpion


----------



## bebert (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Théodore Morpion



Marc Dutroux.


----------



## Oizo (2 Septembre 2003)

Demi Moore


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Mistinguette


----------



## bebert (2 Septembre 2003)

Mike Myers.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Macha Meryl


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Maurice Biroute


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Bernard Menez


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Marcel Méluilatoute


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Marcel Méluilatoute



l'automne s'annonce: période de rut chez les mammifères


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> l'automne s'annonce: période de rut chez les mammifères



pas un mammifère. Krystof est une des rares tortues de sherman à avoir échappé aux incendies


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Attention, vous dérivez du thread là. Faut vous reprendre.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pas un mammifère. Krystof est une des rares tortues de sherman à avoir échappé aux incendies



oups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si t'as déjà vu des tortues en action, ça devient évident


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Continuez comme ça les enfants, continuez...vous l'emporterez pas au paradis.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Septembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> tanita tikaram



Très bon choix, tiens, je vais me la réécouter ....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Continuez comme ça les enfants, continuez...vous l'emporterez pas au paradis.



à la cave, on s'en contentera


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> à la cave, on s'en contentera



Pour ça, faudrait que tu retires le panneau "propriété privée", et le berger allemand.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça, faudrait que tu retires le panneau "propriété privée", et le berger allemand.



t'inquiètes, il te reconnaît à l'odeur


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Attention, vous dérivez du thread là. Faut vous reprendre.



bien vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meryl Streep


----------



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

Meryl Streep ==&gt; Susan Sarandon


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Sting


----------



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

Mmmalin, ça !!!


----------



## Nephou (3 Septembre 2003)

[b a dit:
			
		

> Vieux Raleur[/b]] Sting _pseudo de Gordon Summer_


Stevie Ray Vaughan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (ça marche avec Sting mais je frime un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Sting cétait la marque de sa première basse mais *jpmiss*  aurait pu répondre aussi bien que moi


----------



## DJANGO (3 Septembre 2003)

Victor Nettoyeur


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

Nicolas le jardinier


----------



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

Julia Robert


----------



## ginette107 (3 Septembre 2003)

Robert De Niro


----------



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

Nicolas Cage


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Catarina Witt


----------



## PetIrix (3 Septembre 2003)

William Scheller


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

Shelley &amp; Byron


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Bing Crosby


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

Crosby, Stills, Nash &amp; Young


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Yul Brinner


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

Bronson Charles ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m... retour vers un thread polémique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## barbarella (3 Septembre 2003)

Charlotte Rampling


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Ray Charles


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

Charles Lindberg


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Leslie Caron


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

Cary Grant (que du vieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Gary Cooper


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

>














traître


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Clint Eastwood


 j'adore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Eastman Kodak (ok c'est pas le nom d'un mec mais bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bebert (3 Septembre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Très bon choix, tiens, je vais me la réécouter ....










			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Eastman Kodak



Kojak


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

kirikou et la sorcière


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Sue Helen




			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Eastman Kodak (ok c'est pas le nom d'un mec mais bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais si, c'est le fondateur de la Sté


----------



## bebert (3 Septembre 2003)

helen hunt


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Sue Helen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



George Eastman oui, Kodak non : c'est le nom du 1er appareil photo.


----------



## barbarella (3 Septembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> helen hunt



Henry Fonda


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Faye Duneway


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

Doobie Brothers


----------



## barbarella (3 Septembre 2003)

Bruce Willis


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## barbarella (3 Septembre 2003)

Bruce Willis


----------



## bebert (3 Septembre 2003)

Willy Betz


----------



## barbarella (3 Septembre 2003)

Bruce Willis


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bruce Willis



pour certains, c'est le camion, pour d'autres Bruce...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

Woody Allen


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

Allen ---------------&gt; Camion


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Septembre 2003)

Cybil Shepherd

_in "Clair de Lune" avec Bruce Willis _


----------



## bebert (3 Septembre 2003)

simone signoret


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

Simone en voiture !


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Septembre 2003)

victor inox


----------



## bebert (4 Septembre 2003)

inès de la fressange

PS : creusez vous la tête bande de nases !


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Septembre 2003)

Faut Rigoler


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

Richard III


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Septembre 2003)

Tireli Pinpon


----------



## bebert (4 Septembre 2003)

patrick dewaere


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Dean Martin


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Septembre 2003)

Main Demasurdanslaculoteduzouave


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dark Templar



Dark Templar Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Septembre 2003)

gaffe sinon Finn ferme !


----------



## maousse (4 Septembre 2003)

fermer, je sais faire aussi


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Vas y...

Celui ci ne présente que peu d'interet...(rires...)


----------



## Yip (4 Septembre 2003)

Bon reprenons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dean Martin --&gt; Michel Le Royer (qui s'en souvient, hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

Robert Redford


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Bon reprenons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est qui ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

Demi Moore.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Michaël Douglas


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

Drew Barrymore


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Bill Gates


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

y a que des amerloques !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Potron Minet, na


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

Monica Belluci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

Britney Spears


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

Suzanne Flon ( c'est pour le Vieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Simone Signoret


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Suzanne Flon ( c'est pour le Vieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fernanda Tavaras


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Simone Signoret



... doucement le matin, lentement l'aprèm, pas trop vite le soir ... peut-on éviter les actrices du siècle précédent (celui où, sauf longévité extraordinaire tu auras finalement passé la plus grande partie de ta vie, c'est triste je sais) ?
surtout quand elles sont mortes (doublement triste)
limitons nous aux actrices vivantes dans ce siècle ? Ce siècle qui verra notre mort à tous (triplement triste) sauf longévité extraordinaire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




revenons aux moutons de Ginettexxx


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> ...un nouveau jeu pour les amateurs de Voici entre autres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne pense pas que "Simone" sorte du principe de base. D'ailleurs, l'exemple donné le démontre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, je ne suis pas malheureux de mon âge, alors pourquoi t'inquiètes-tu de ton futur


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que "Simone" sorte du principe de base. D'ailleurs, l'exemple donné le démontre


je n'en disconviens pas. 



			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je ne suis pas malheureux de mon âge,


je l'espère bien pour toi



			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> alors pourquoi t'inquiètes-tu de ton futur


pas vraiment inquiet, juste bavard, l'heure sans doute...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pas vraiment inquiet, juste bavard, l'heure sans doute...



rassurant: c'est plus normal


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Fernanda Tavaras



Telly Savalas


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

Marcel Amont


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Annie Cordy


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Claude François


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

Ford Harrison


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Cassidy Butch


----------



## gribouille (5 Septembre 2003)

barbarella


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> barbarella



Bruce Willis


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Wright Frank Lloyd


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

Laetitia Casta


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Chantal Mauduit


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

Mandy Moore


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Michel Strogoff


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

Salma Hayek


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Herbert Leonar


----------



## barbarella (5 Septembre 2003)

Laurent Voulzy


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Vince Taylor


----------



## zele (5 Septembre 2003)

Tintin et Milou


----------



## Oizo (6 Septembre 2003)

Mac Gyver


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)

Ginette et ses fans


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

zele a dit:
			
		

> Ginette et ses fans



Ginette Mathiot


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)

Michèle Pfeifer


----------



## jeanba3000 (6 Septembre 2003)

Père Colator


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)

Coluche


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

Charles Chaplin


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

Claus Barbie


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

Brigitte Fossey


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

Faye Dunaway


----------



## Oizo (6 Septembre 2003)

Daisy Fuentes


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Bertrand Canta


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)

Coluche Michel


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

Fanny Ardant


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)

Ardant Fanny   (z'aime beaucoup)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

zele a dit:
			
		

> Ardant Fanny   (z'aime beaucoup)



z'avez fini de copier


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)

Vous avez tous un seveu sur la langue ou quoi ?


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Josianne B


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Annie G


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Futé


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Looping


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Hannibal


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Barracuda


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Macinside


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Charles G


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Rémi G.


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Rémy B.


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Kiri


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Meule d'or


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

Préparation H


----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

James Kirk


----------



## SteveJobs (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## gribouille (6 Septembre 2003)

nonononon ne compte pas toi que je te cites.... avec ton entreprise bananiere


----------



## KARL40 (6 Septembre 2003)

Bananière ===&gt; Bananarama


----------



## Oizo (6 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Fanny Ardant



Angelina Jolie


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

John Lee Hooker


----------



## KARL40 (6 Septembre 2003)

Howard DeVoto


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

Dick Tracy


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

T Bone Walker


----------



## Oizo (6 Septembre 2003)

Winona Ryder


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

Ry Cooder


----------



## Oizo (6 Septembre 2003)

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

John Mayall


----------



## Oizo (6 Septembre 2003)

Mena Suvari


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)

Van Halen


----------



## Oizo (6 Septembre 2003)

Hugh Grant


----------



## KARL40 (6 Septembre 2003)

G I Joe


----------



## Oizo (6 Septembre 2003)

Jeri Ryan


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

John Hammond


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Septembre 2003)

Herbie Hancock


----------



## Oizo (6 Septembre 2003)

Halle Berry


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

Bernard Allison


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Septembre 2003)

Astrud Gilberto


----------



## DJANGO (6 Septembre 2003)

Guy Georges


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

Gérard Lanvin


----------



## dude (6 Septembre 2003)

Lou Reed


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2003)

Romain PONTIDA


----------



## dude (6 Septembre 2003)

Pete Townshend


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Septembre 2003)

tammi terrell


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)

Tony Joe White


----------



## Oizo (6 Septembre 2003)

Whitney Houston


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)

Henri Salvador


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Septembre 2003)

Senor Coconut


----------



## Oizo (6 Septembre 2003)

Claire Danes


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2003)

Dark Temp Ok je sors


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

Diana Ross


----------



## Oizo (7 Septembre 2003)

Rebecca Gayheart


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

Guillaume depardieu


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

derviche tourneur


----------



## DJANGO (7 Septembre 2003)

Tab Benoit


----------



## Oizo (7 Septembre 2003)

Britney Spears


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

Super PerversPépèreMan


----------



## CastorJR (7 Septembre 2003)

patrick fiori


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

Fenton Robinson


----------



## Oizo (7 Septembre 2003)

Renee Zellweger


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Zorro


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

Zobi la Mouche


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Marc Blondel


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

Beau Bridges


----------



## DJANGO (7 Septembre 2003)

Big Bill Broonzy


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

Buddy Guy


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

Guignol


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

_puisque j'ai le choix de la lettre _






Guy Drut


----------



## DJANGO (7 Septembre 2003)

Derek Truck


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Terence Hill


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

Howlin' Wolf


----------



## DJANGO (7 Septembre 2003)

Wilson Picket


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

Pépin la Bulle


----------



## krystof (7 Septembre 2003)

Bill Deraime


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

Dizzy Gillepsie


----------



## minime (7 Septembre 2003)

Gil Evans


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

Ed Murphy


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

Marvin Gaye


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

Edouard Leclerc


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

Gene Hackman


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

Honky Tonk Man


----------



## DJANGO (7 Septembre 2003)

Muddy Waters


----------



## krystof (7 Septembre 2003)

Willie Dixon


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

DeeDee Bridgewater


----------



## krystof (7 Septembre 2003)

BB King


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Septembre 2003)

King Crimson


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

Charles Lindberg


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Linda Evangelista


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

Elisabeth Taylor


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Teri Hatcher


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

Humphrey Bienfufé


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Billie Piper


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

Pirandello


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Patrick Bruel


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

Barbara Hendricks


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

Hendricks (l'autre) Jimmy


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

James Stewart


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

Jimmy Page


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

Plant Robert


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

Colette Magny


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

Muddy Waters


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

Wim Venders


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

walt disney


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> walt disney



Donald Duck


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

Dee Dee Bridgewater


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Bridget Fonda


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

Finn Atlas


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

Fats Domino


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Dido


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

Duane Allman


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

Albert Londres


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

Luther "snake boy" Johnson


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Will Smith


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

Selena Steel


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Susan Ward


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

Willie Dixon


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Daniela Pestova


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

Paul Simon


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Shakira


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

Shemekia Copeland


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

Sunnyland Slim


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

pipo &amp; mario


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

Macadam cowboy


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Carmen Electra


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

Eric Clapton


----------



## peyret (8 Septembre 2003)

Chirac Jacques 




[edit]
 Ce sujet est déjà assez basé sur le flood : merci de répondre uniquement après que quelqu'un ait répondu. (cf les règles en 1ère page)  
[/edit]


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

Jonny Lang


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

lao tseu


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Liv Tyler


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

j'adore !!!

Trevor Johnes


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

John Paul Jones


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Oban (8 Septembre 2003)

Larry Gardner


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2003)

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

Kurt Cobain (rires)


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

Couillu le Caribou


----------



## Oizo (9 Septembre 2003)

Christina Applegate


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2003)

Albert Collins


----------



## Oizo (9 Septembre 2003)

Cori Nadine


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Nicole Nichemise


----------



## Oizo (9 Septembre 2003)

Nikki Visser


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Valérie Lemercier


----------



## PetIrix (9 Septembre 2003)

Laurent Cabrol


----------



## Oban (9 Septembre 2003)

Cab Calloway


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Charles Elie Couture


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

Coco Chanel


----------



## Oizo (9 Septembre 2003)

Céline Dion


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

Denise Fabre


----------



## Oizo (10 Septembre 2003)

Francis Cabrel


----------



## jeanba3000 (10 Septembre 2003)

- M. Spock ?

- oui Capitaine ?

- je crois qu'à la vitesse où nous allons, nous allons vraiment atteindre les frontières de l'infinie vacuité cérébrale. 

- pourtant, passé les bornes, il n'y a plus de limites !

- hum, Dr McCoy, mais vous m'étonnez, cette remarque ne me semble pas dénuée de logique, pourtant quelque chose me turlupine... que se passera-t-il au-delà ?

- groompff gro

- oui, j'allais le dire : depuis quand un vulcain se pose-t-il des questions métaphysiques ?

- hum, comme c'est étrange...


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Septembre 2003)

beaucoup trop long pour le (parmi tant d'autres) thread de la vacuité cérébrale


----------

